# 2001 Fleetwood Tioga 26f brakes locking up...HELP



## Laurielr (Jul 23, 2017)

I just bought a  2001 Ford Chassis Tioga, class c..   On its first long distance trip in mountains it didn't seem to have much power intermittently going uphill.  One moment it works and one it seems to be having trouble.  It was looked at and it was deemed front brakes had locked up and burnt.  The front pads, rotors and calipers were all changed and when that didn't fix problem,  a subsequent stop had brake hoses and flush done along  with rear pads, rotors and calipers changed.   30 miles later, the same problem was encountered...it appears something in braking system is occasionally locking up and not releasing thus making brakes become super hot and other times it drives fine.    I am desperate to find some information on what do next.  I just bought this motorhome and it has 28000 miles on it....it was not driven a lot in its years and perhaps that is catching up with it.  Inspections  prior to purchase revealed no leaks or brake issues.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2017)

I would look at the boaster to see if it is causing the problem.  Also may be master cyl.  Let us know what you find


----------

